# Quad cities morels



## Curiousmush90 (Apr 15, 2017)

Looking for more public lands to mush hunt? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Curiousmush90 said:


> Looking for more public lands to mush hunt? Anyone have any ideas?


Over four hundred this year so far in the surrounding qc


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Last six days
All public land


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Last six days
> All public land


Some of those picks where to my wife


----------



## Curiousmush90 (Apr 15, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Some of those picks where to my wife


I am not familiar with public land was what I am saying.All I know is illiniwik,blackhawk,eagles nest refugee.
. .


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Curiousmush90 said:


> I am not familiar with public land was what I am saying.All I know is illiniwik,blackhawk,eagles nest refugee.
> . .


Well that’s a good start try loud thunder


----------



## Curiousmush90 (Apr 15, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Well that’s a good start try loud thunder


Thanks, never heard of that..


----------

